# Problème de connexion à Game center



## Itouch32 (28 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
je possède un iPod touche 4g, IOS 5.1.1, non Jailbreaker , mais toute fois je n'arrive pas a me connecter à Game center.
Je m'explique, je rentre mon Apple ID et mon mot de passe, et il apparait une bannière où il est écrit "Cet identifiant Apple n'a pas encore été utilié dans Game Center. Touchez Continuer pour configurer votre compte.", j'appui sur continuer, on me demande ma région puis ma date de naissance et la bannière réaparait et je doit remetre les même information sans jamais pouvoir me connecter. Aider moi s'il vous plait !


----------



## Itouch32 (31 Mai 2012)

donc personne n'a la solution  !!


----------



## jpsaint (1 Juin 2012)

Ba tu es sur que tu n'as jamais créé ce compte c'est bizar, 
j'ai eu un problème équivalent ...

normalement tu aussi un pseudo à créer... non ?


----------



## Itouch32 (1 Juin 2012)

Ce commpte (apple) que j'ai créer en meme temps que j'ai eu mon ipod marche pour toute les autres fonctionalité de l'iPod mais pas pour game center! Toi as-tu reussi a régler le probleme si oui tu me dir comment ?


----------

